# Need remote code for Samsung HW-F355 Sound Bar



## jeremyf0923 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello all - I have a Samsung HW-F355 sound bar connected to the same Samsung UN55H6203 TV as my C31-700 - all using a RC65RX remote. I have tried all of the suggested codes on DirecTV's website as well as the "991+3" method and nothing is working. I've read that someone suggested using the code for the HWD350 Samsung sound bar and it would work for the F355 - the problem is that the HWD350 doesn't show up as an option on my C31 under "audio" options. In fact the C31 has a rather limited number of "audio" codes available. However, when I look at "audio" codes available on my HR24, the HWD350 is an option. But I obviously can't use the HR24 to program my remote that controls the C31.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Jeremy


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd go into settings and turn HDMI/CEC control on, on all devices. The Sammys should talk to one another well.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Try using the HR24. That will get the code into the remote, then try to use it in the proper location and see if it works. Nothing to lose except a few minutes of your time.


----------



## jeremyf0923 (Feb 22, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> I'd go into settings and turn HDMI/CEC control on, on all devices. The Sammys should talk to one another well.


Thanks for the quick reply Laxguy. Maybe I am not understanding, but how would that enable my ability to increase/decrease the volume on the sound bar with the directv remote? My intent is to use only one remote.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Understood! Your DIRECTV® remote should operate the sound of the TV, and the TV can tell the sound bar what to do if it's set right. Sorry can't be more specific, as I have a Denon AVR in my mix, on a Sammy plasma.


----------



## jeremyf0923 (Feb 22, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Try using the HR24. That will get the code into the remote, then try to use it in the proper location and see if it works. Nothing to lose except a few minutes of your time.


Hey jimmie57 - my C31 remote does not work on the HR24. I could at least test the code by putting it in the HR24 remote - but assuming that it works and allows me to control the sound bar, how will I then get the code over to the C31 remote?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jeremyf0923 said:


> Hey jimmie57 - my C31 remote does not work on the HR24. I could at least test the code by putting it in the HR24 remote - but assuming that it works and allows me to control the sound bar, how will I then get the code over to the C31 remote?


The remotes with the "X" in the model number communicate with the receiver bi directional. The HR24 will put the code into the remote. It might or might not work then on the Genie client.

Have you tried the post #5 by laxguy ? That looks to be the best option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jeremyf0923 said:


> Hey jimmie57 - my C31 remote does not work on the HR24. I could at least test the code by putting it in the HR24 remote - but assuming that it works and allows me to control the sound bar, how will I then get the code over to the C31 remote?


are you have RF in the C31? If so switch to IR and use the HR24 to program the remote

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyf0923 (Feb 22, 2013)

It worked! I switched to IR - pulled the code from the HR24 for the HW-D350 and it now controls the volume on my HW-F355! Only issue is the C31 doesn't "know" that I did this so it will not allow me to set volume lock to AV2, which means I now have to move the switch each time to AV2 to change volume on sound bar. Not sure any way around this unless any of you have suggestions. Really I need the C31's remote code list to be updated to mirror what's on the HR24. Regardless, I am 95% there so quite pleased. Thanks all!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, you can go back to RF, and do what I suggested and you should get the full enchilada, plus enjoy the benefits of RF. 

Good luck.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jeremyf0923 said:


> It worked! I switched to IR - pulled the code from the HR24 for the HW-D350 and it now controls the volume on my HW-F355! Only issue is the C31 doesn't "know" that I did this so it will not allow me to set volume lock to AV2, which means I now have to move the switch each time to AV2 to change volume on sound bar. Not sure any way around this unless any of you have suggestions. Really I need the C31's remote code list to be updated to mirror what's on the HR24. Regardless, I am 95% there so quite pleased. Thanks all!


The C31 is not what is sending the signal to the Soundbar, the remote is doing that.
If you put the "993 and press Select" code into the remote and all sound commands should go to it.


----------



## jeremyf0923 (Feb 22, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> The C31 is not what is sending the signal to the Soundbar, the remote is doing that.
> If you put the "993 and press Select" code into the remote and all sound commands should go to it.


This worked perfectly! Thanks everyone for the help - case closed!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jeremyf0923 said:


> This worked perfectly! Thanks everyone for the help - case closed!


Glad we could help.
This situation you had was almost the same as my first visit to the Forum. I could not get the sound to go to my Yamaha receiver.
Edmund had posted the solution for it to another poster.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jeremyf0923 said:


> This worked perfectly! Thanks everyone for the help - case closed!


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jeremyf0923 said:


> This worked perfectly! Thanks everyone for the help - case closed!


Stick around! Maybe you can help the next guy!


----------

